# Nap time



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My husband and I took a few days off from work for a mini vacation...and away from Ruby ;D We picked her up from boarding and later that day I see this and had to take a picture. Got to love an afternoon nap and there is definitely no room for me on our sofa!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Love it!  I put up a hammock recently, Eva loves swinging in it with me.


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who allows their V on the settee to sleep!!! They need some comfort after all don't they??!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Oh, I love the pictures of Tigger and Ruby. (great names by the way)

Guilty of allowing nap time on the sofa in our house as well...

Here's one Flynn on the sofa, then Luna on the sofa, then me & Luna napping (though only one of us has our eyes closed) when she was a much younger pup.


----------

